# Seigneur



## stouf

Hola, les agraderia vuestra ayuda en esa duda que me planteo. ¿Como podria restituir el matiz de señor (Noble)? Si dejo señor en un texto moderno, desaparece el matiz no? Ademas el contexto es "una mujer que hace piropos exagerados a sus clientes, tratando de "señor" a los hombre".

graciñas


----------



## Gévy

¿Quizás si emplearas el término "señoría" en vez de "señor" lograrías dar el pego?


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

"Don" ne possède pas cette nuance ? (je ne fait que poser la question)


----------



## Gévy

Le problème avec "don" , c'est que premièrement ça s'emploie avec le prénom des gens exclusivement, donc avec un client c'est assez difficile. 

Le deuxième problème c'est que ce n'est pas d'une dignité extrême, je veux dire par là que ce n'est pas un terme de noblesse mais de courtoisie. Une lettre commerciale peut être adressée à D. Pablo Durán, que Pablo Durán soit un ouvrier ou un marquis: pas plus fort que monsieur, en somme.


----------



## stouf

"señoria" queda genial, muchas gracias. Espero poder ayudaros muy pronto!


----------



## mickaël

D'accord. Merci pour ces éclaircissements Gévy. 

Sinon je pensais à _gentilhombre_, mais je ne crois pas que ça fasse plus moderne que sa traduction en français...

Je crois que ton option est la meilleure. Peut-être _"su Señoría" _pour faire plus emphatique (?)


----------



## Gévy

Gentilhombre à mon avis ne colle pas, parce que ce n'est pas un marque de courtoisie, mais un statut social. Ça ne remplacerait pas "monsieur".

Je pense, mais ça c'est personnel, que "tratando de _señorías _a los hombres_"_ suffit largement, c'est déjà pas mal exagéré comme ça, tu ne trouves pas? 

Au cas où l'on emploierait "Sus Señorías", je me demande s'il faudrait reprendre la phrase d'une autre façon ou pas. J'ai l'impression qu'il faudrait modifier quelque chose, mais je ne sais pas quoi.


----------



## yazd

En espagnol le mot "señorías" a plutôt une nuance legal que ne s'accord pas avec le sense de la phrase Señoría= judge. Donc, je trouve que le mot "Señores", en majuscule, suffit pour ce que vous veut exprimer.


----------



## yazd

... que vous voulez exprimer, je m'excuse.


----------



## gjuan6

yazd said:
			
		

> ... que vous voulez exprimer, je m'excuse.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Yadz. Señoría se refiere a "juez". Yo pondría: "tratándolos (a los hombres)  de *señores*"


----------



## Gévy

Stouf, cuál es la palabra francesa que corresponde a tu búsqueda? Seigneur?

_Señoría_, además a de a los jueces, es el tratamiento reservado a los duques, marqueses, condes y vizcondes. ¿no es así?


----------



## yazd

Cierto, en un contexto literario sí, pero en el que menciona Stouf no. La palabra reservada a los títulos nobiliarios sería "Señor", sin más.


----------



## Gévy

El problema Yazd, es que "señor" no es un tratamiento exagerado que se le daría a un cliente, sino lo más normal del mundo. 

Y hay que encontrar una palabra que sí refleje un exageración en el trato, como si fueran no hombres corrientes, sino de alta alcurnia. 

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## yazd

Se me ocurre una solución muy sutil: utilizar en su lugar la palabra "Señorito", que en el lenguaje tradicional era el señor sobre todo en el campo y zonas rurales.No tiene el mismo sentido que Señorita, que es una señora soltera o joven. Señorito era (y es) una persona de clase alta en las zonas rurales; también la palabra que usaban las sirvientas domésticas para referirse a los hijos de los señores de la casa, más jóvenes.


----------



## Gévy

¡¡¡No está nada mal!!!

Solo una posible pega: ¿valdría aplicarlo a hombres maduros? (Creo que sí, pero no estoy muy segura de ello).


----------



## yazd

Sí si es una prostituta dirigiéndose a posibles clientes.


----------



## Gévy

Entonces, creo que queda perfecto. Chapeau


----------



## yazd

Más exacto aun: "Caballero". Mantiene el matiz que decía Stouf


----------



## gjuan6

es que "tratar de caballero" al alguien... en mi vida lo he escuchado. Yo creo que con *señorito* queda perfecto.


----------



## stouf

wahou cuantas respuestas!! que guay. El texto original es: L'aubergiste n'hesitait pas à faire des compliments très exagérés à ses clients pour leur plaire, ce qui était évident avec l'homme qu'elle avait accueilli en l'appelant "seigneur": il était loin d'en être un.
No sé, caballero me suena estupendo tambien, ahora estoy hesitanto...


----------



## ed-hipo

"su merced" "vuestra merced" para hablar a lo Cervantes


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches bonne nuit

Por mi experiencia personal creo que "señor" está muy bien aquí. Al llegar a España decía "señor" a todos los hombres con los que me encontraba por primera vez (a parte del usted, que es otra historia) y muchas veces se me ha contestado: "Señor no hay más que uno" refiriéndose al dios cristiano.
En cuanto a _caballero_, es muy corriente y ha perdido totalmente la idea de nobleza que su traducción al francés le ha conservado (chevalier) por lo menos aquí en Alicante.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## stouf

Ah, genial! Plus loin dans le texte, vient :"vieil homme". Les espagnols ont en regle generale, plus de respect pour les vieux et ne disent justement pas "un viejo"mais "un señor"!! Je crois que ça ira si je traduit par un "anciano" o "un hombre mayor" mais bon c'était histoire de vous en faire part

VAYA LIO


----------



## nema

Hola,
yo también creo que "caballero" tiene ese matiz de noble.


----------



## lady bedan

Hola,

  Me parece que "señorito" es una palabra que no quedaría bien con un hombre mayor de 25 años, como ya han señalado, esta expresión era normalmente  usada  en zonas rurales por las criadas (servidumbre) de las familias más pudientes. Creo que la palabra "caballero" es mucho más adecuada, y  exagera un poco el trato con el cliente (que creo es lo que estabas buscando) Además, por lo menos en mi país, caballero se usa más que señorito


----------



## totor

Mi texto, refiriéndose a Jesús y a sus "títulos", dice:

Troisième titre majeur : _Kurios/Seigneur_. Courant à l'époque de Jésus, ce titre aussi était employé d'une manière assez large, équivalant à notre 'monsieur'.

Si bien traduzco Señor, como corresponde, y dado que en castellano ambas palabras (_seigneur_ y _monsieur_) tienen la misma traducción, me pregunto si puedo poner en nota que _Seigneur_ vendría a ser un equivalente al título ya en desuso (salvo en materia judicial) "Señoría".


----------

